
Do you know how much money would you make instead of sitting in Facebook/Reddit? - 7webpages
I&#x27;m going to make an app for that this weekend :D
Feature requests and suggestions are welcome.
======
ponsin
I earn a monthly salary. That means that as long as I avoid getting fired I
earn the same amount regardless of how much time I spend on Reddit/Facebook.

~~~
7webpages
I see.

Are there activities that you would consider productive (you would like to do
more) and activities that are non-productive?

There is an idea to assign a positive hourly rate for good time spent and a
negative hourly rate to other activities in the internet.

The app would track that time spend and show balance to gamify productivity
rise.

~~~
gtirloni
You definitely have to make the hourly customizable. Just stating the obvious
but people value things differently.

They could assign a positive rate for Reddit time.

~~~
7webpages
Exactly, that was the takeout from this discussion.

I'm going to make functionality to assign a rate for each website, a positive
or negative one. Even rates for different parts of the website. Also, a
potentially useful feature is to make a cap, like the first 30 min per day
does not count.

------
psv1
Feature request - make it fun and position it in a different way than "how
much you would make instead". Calculating hourly rate multiplied by time spent
on a distracting platform is useless because in reality the overwhelming
majority of people don't have an additional income source where that time can
be invested. And the ones who do will find it really difficult to calculate an
accurate hourly rate.

On top of this, you need to take into account the income benefit of leisure
time and relaxation, and the income benefit of casual random interactions on
platforms like HN, reddit, youtube. And let's not forget time spent learning -
associating a monetary amount with it is so so difficult.

~~~
7webpages
That's a very good point, however, then it becomes much more complex.

> time spent on a distracting platform is useless because in reality the
> overwhelming majority of people don't have an additional income source where
> that time can be invested in

Was thinking to propose options for that, e.g. give a link guides how to make
a side income, for example, Upwork, creation of youtube channel, etc.

To make it positive is a good challenge as well. I can introduce some scores
that would take into account a ratio between time spent on a productive vs
non-productive website and show the result as an icon that shows a summary for
a day, like learning, leisure, work.

Do you have specific ideas on how to make it more positive?

~~~
7webpages
There is an idea to assign a positive hourly rate for good time spent and a
negative hourly rate to other activities in the internet. The app would track
that time spend and show balance to gamify productivity rise.

This is the current idea of how to approach the challenges you have mentioned.

------
akman
But time != energy + motivation. Also time != money. I realize it won't be as
eye-catching, but showing time wasted rather than money is more direct and
truthful. Then I suppose the problem is that apps like that already exist...

~~~
7webpages
Agree, but time & money definitely correlate, so I think it's fine to have it
as money for motivation.

------
forgotmypass9
I made a mobile game, and ended up with negative money from the experience. I
spent a lot time I could have wasted on reddit/HN/Factorio. I'd rather a guide
to ideas that could be profitable than a guide that only tells me to stops
wasting time.

~~~
7webpages
Fair point. But I bet you have earned quite a good experience from building
that app. And it was an idea that could be profitable. It's never 100%
guaranty.

~~~
forgotmypass9
I learned a lot, but quite a bit that made me cynical.

Marketing is very important, but I'll never have a marketing budget big enough
to compete. With that thought, odds aren't much better than the lottery.

Next time I won't do advert based mobile games, that's for sure.

------
7webpages
And it is ready! It is made as an extension to Chrome.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/how-much-does-
my-f...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/how-much-does-my-
facebook/gbaikgaciacbfbpoagdpbcbapioboodj?hl=en-GB&gl=NL)

I have tried to take into account your comments to make it positive and
customizable.

------
tamalpais
1\. Instead of just looking at the opportunity cost also factor in the
_actual_ costs, e.g., Netflix requires a paid subscription in addition to
time.

2\. You could include affiliate links to services for _earning_ money in free
time as an alternative to wasting time with earning estimates given input time
and skill level. This could include ride-hail platforms (Lyft, Uber),
knowledge work platforms (Fiverr, Upwork), even Mechanical Turk.

~~~
7webpages
That's a great idea! Thanks!

------
leipert
Zero. EUR. Using neither;) But what a time sink is sleeping ;) Personally I
agree with other comments and it’s not about those apps per se or equaling
time with money.

Why do you spend time on them? If you can’t answer that question or they don’t
net positive value even zero EUR/hour is too much.

I like iOS time tracking feature which tells me that I am too much on HN and
Wikipedia.

------
truebosko
I'm a father of a three year old so you know what, sometimes sitting on Reddit
is good for my brain. Need to rest it!

------
muzani
$25/hour.

The problem is not so much Facebook/Reddit, but because I don't have a low
commitment way to take a break.

I don't need an app that tells me not to spend my time productively. I need an
app that helps me recuperate in 20 minutes. A non-addictive game would be
great.

------
Lagogarda
Might add hacker news to that list

~~~
7webpages
That's a good idea.

I plan to use this list as a base
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BLOCK/comments/3ehiy4/distracting_w...](https://www.reddit.com/r/BLOCK/comments/3ehiy4/distracting_website_list/)

------
hos234
You might find some good models here - [https://github.com/humanetech-
community/awesome-humane-tech#...](https://github.com/humanetech-
community/awesome-humane-tech#health)

~~~
7webpages
Thanks, awesome materials!

------
quickthrower2
...assuming the side income doesn’t affect main job performance because of
fatigue.

But as a rough guide, if you multiply your salary by 4.5, that’s what you
could earn by working 24/7/365.

------
darepublic
How much carbon you could have offset instead of sitting on Reddit, Facebook
or hackernews

------
hekocelsius
A blend of hackernews, Reddit and Pinterest would be nice.

~~~
7webpages
Definitely, thanks.

------
A_Parr
Don't forget the time spent in your app.

~~~
7webpages
:D Sure

